

Hostage negotiation (aka buying a domain) - hkyeti
http://iteratingfun.com/post/22793162699/hostage-negotiation-aka-buying-a-domain

======
Frozenlock
I don't get it. The author makes it sound like he did a great job.

How buying a domain for 20k$ is a great thing? Is "megirl" already anchored in
the heads of thousands of users, enough to justify this purchase?

IMO, this 20k$ could have been used to do much more important things. New
features? Marketing? Or even pay the shareholders!

~~~
hkyeti
We have about 400,000 users and plan for many more this year (launching new
products).

So view it as an investment as part of effort to build a consumer brand, ala
Barbie for the mobile generation.

but i hear you, its a lot of money...most we've ever spent on anything

------
blake8086
Why is it that people loathe domain name holders, but don't feel the same
sense of outrage over land holders?

~~~
hkyeti
You can more easily move your place to live, but harder to change your name.
And you don't often see prime real estate sitting around unused for years.

~~~
clinth
Furthermore, there are usually eminent domain laws which can be used to by
local governments to pressure landowners into using that prime real estate.

